# Head bobbing



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

My champagne girl Sparks (almost 2 months old), which I had from birth (hers, not mine, :wink: ) has recently started to bob her head sideways all the time. I think I read somewhere that this is PEW behavior, but she's not white, although she has dark red eyes.

Could she be ill? I worry about ear infections. She seems otherwise healthy and happy and none of my other rats show this odd head bobbing symptom.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you talking about her swaying her head from side to side?

This is general rat behaviour, not just for PEWs, so don't worry about that. The reason they do it is to better their perspective (not the right word, but I can't think of it right now - too early!). They do this because their eyesight is so poor. The reason it is associated with PEWs more, is because pink eyes lovelies have worse eyesight than black eyed rats, therefore are more likely to do it.

I have a few dark eyed furkids who do it - although it seems to be the hairless of my bunch who do it most often


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, good, so it's normal. None of my dark eyed rats is doing this! She looks like she's trying to hypnotize me!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

My Gus looks like he's being snake charmed - he really makes me giggle


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

haha, my first ratter did that. We called it the Tinkerbell dance, or we'd call it "spacing" LOL


----------



## rainbowstar (Aug 14, 2007)

my lil rattie "weetard baby" does this, since she was born...it's so cute especially when she looks out from under the furniture at you and she's swaying her head side to side.... or watchin me from off the side of the couch...such a cutie


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

My rat Chip has never done this before.. Until I played the guitar. She swayed her feet too!


----------

